
Ask HN: Could cryptographically verified testimony replace audio and video? - Jeff_Brown
Technologies like &quot;deep fake&quot; will soon throw audio and video evidence of someone&#x27;s past actions in doubt. But public key cryptography remains unbroken. If enough people used PKC to sign their statements, could that not be a workable substitute?
======
orcs
Reference statements the solution is simply to write out the statement and
sign it physically, keep the original, and provide copies.

I think technologies like deep fake may affect things like CCTV evidence,
especially if it's veracity is thrown into doubt. I can see courts, where I
live, having a hard time with this as currently CCTV evidence is treated as a
truthful and objective account of people's actions beyond reproach.

------
solomatov
There are problems here though. What if the key gets stolen or the bug found
in the algorithm? All this makes it not very sustainable.

